# Cat thread.



## webcol (Aug 10, 2009)

I thought i would post a few pictures of my cat and if any other cat owners would like to post some pictures of there cats it would be great. Sorry put the same photo twice, couldn't remove it


----------



## ravan (Aug 10, 2009)

aww s/he's cute! love the last one.... 
i miss my kitty 

just wait til this becomes a thread about snake food....


----------



## hallie (Aug 10, 2009)

These are my 2 cats, Tiki is a bengal and Mishka is a burmese...

Both indoor cats...


----------



## Kay-Dee95 (Aug 10, 2009)

my boy a few years ago


----------



## webcol (Aug 10, 2009)

the first one and two are so cute


----------



## m_beardie (Aug 10, 2009)

my cat lulu!


----------



## reptiledude1 (Aug 10, 2009)

my cat simba


----------



## wicca4life7 (Aug 10, 2009)

hope i figured out the photo attachment thing
Here's my boy!!! really bad phone camera so excuse the bad shot but hes a cutie with big blu eyes!! his name is Ferro


----------



## kupper (Aug 10, 2009)

if the miss's wasnt allergic i would have a hairless cat , hallie your bengal is tops


----------



## ravan (Aug 10, 2009)

how can you be allergic to a hairless cat?? >,>

i thought people who had allergies could get hairless ones lol


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 10, 2009)

we have
Angel the Tonkanese (Burmese cross Siamese)
Monty the Burmese
Oliver the Siamese cross Ragdoll
And the grey one is Yasmin, we're not sure what she is, she looks to be Russian Blue?


----------



## squishi (Aug 10, 2009)

my babies


----------



## Jumala (Aug 10, 2009)

Hallie - I love Tiki! I had a brown marble bengal boy (Alaric), he passed away about 18 months ago. I have a snow seal lynx bengal boy (Migalo) 3 1/2 years old and a pound rescue girl (Magrat) ~ 4 years old.
They are both permanent house cats. The only time they go outside is when they are in a cat carry cage to go to the vet :lol:


----------



## hallie (Aug 10, 2009)

Migalo is awesome Jumala...

Love the snows..


----------



## webcol (Aug 10, 2009)

There are lots of cute cats being posted, keep em coming. Any one got any funny or random poses there cats are doing ( not those pictures of cats holding guns, swords etc from google)?


----------



## webcol (Aug 10, 2009)

A few more


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 10, 2009)

I call it Brokback-Kitty
these 2 boys are the best of friends, both desexed
though I sometimes wonder just HOW close they are lol
There has never been any hanky panky though, thank *******K


----------



## ravan (Aug 10, 2009)

if only somepeople had a lifeguard....


----------



## Slytherin (Aug 10, 2009)

ravan said:


> if only somepeople had a lifeguard....



LOL...If that doesn't get the APS nay-sayers going nothing will!!!  Please keep it clean and nice people.


----------



## FAY (Aug 10, 2009)

If you don't like cats..don't read the thread and don't post...it is easy really.........


----------



## webcol (Aug 10, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> If you don't like cats..don't read the thread and don't post...it is easy really.........



Thank you, My exact thoughts.


----------



## Slytherin (Aug 10, 2009)

Ditto


----------



## hallie (Aug 10, 2009)

few more...


----------



## webcol (Aug 10, 2009)

hallie said:


> few more...



Are you serious? He looks like a leopard! that is awesome


----------



## ravan (Aug 10, 2009)

wow hallie, he's hot as! how much did he set you back? (if you dont mind me asking?)


----------



## kafren (Aug 10, 2009)

*jackson*

This is my boy Jackson, as a kitty and now. He's he biggest couch hog but i love him. my cousin got him for her son but had to pass him on, as he literally nearly loved him to death. kittens and 3yr olds dont mix.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 10, 2009)

I got my kitten when I was 3, he lived for 17 years ^_^ was devastating to see him go


----------



## hallie (Aug 10, 2009)

ravan said:


> wow hallie, he's hot as! how much did he set you back? (if you dont mind me asking?)



Tiki was $800 from a bengal breeder in little river near Geelong in Vic...

She came desexed and with papers of her bloodline...

Beautiful cat, her coat is really soft..


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 10, 2009)

i did have a pic of george (the fat brown one) looking fatter then normal and licking his you know what, he weighs 9 kilos.

the other cat is boris, hes been living with me since before i was thought of, he has recently been shaved.


----------



## bk201 (Aug 10, 2009)

good to see people keeping cats indoors.


----------



## ravan (Aug 10, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> If you don't like cats..don't read the thread and don't post...it is easy really.........



ahem.


----------



## snake_lover (Aug 10, 2009)

we used to hav cats but we had to put em down last year, they lived to 21 so they had a gud life at least =]


----------



## missllama (Aug 10, 2009)

Kay-Dee95 said:


> my boy a few years ago


 
im not trying to be mean but does anyone els think his face looks crooked because of his pattern? i think that its really cute lol! im not trying to be mean it just looks adorable lol


----------



## kafren (Aug 10, 2009)

LOL missllamathuen, I agree but very cute he looks like my boy but hes all black.


----------



## FAY (Aug 11, 2009)

Obviously some members cannot be sensible when it comes to the subject of cats.

There are a lot of responsible cat owners who do keep their cats indoors and there are a lot of irresponsible cat owners, no different then some reptile owners.


----------



## Slateman (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, this is a reptile site. But lot of our members are animal lovers. they don't love only reptiles, they love all animals. Dogs, cats, guinea pigs, rats, parrots, you name it. 

We don't allow any insensitive posts and pictures about any animals on our site. last infraction on this subject was given to somebody posting here rat on fire.

So please be civil. There are some members here who love reptiles and also cats.

Some people did not noticed that name of this forum is *Other Animals*


----------

